# T-56 transmission fluid



## Zachary Cote (Jan 26, 2018)

What’s the best transmission fluid I can use? I heard atf is a good one to use


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dex III is what it uses but the DexIII license ran out in 2006. GM changed to the GM Genuine Manual Transmission Fluid Part #88861800 .

4.6 quarts filled thru the reverse light sensor on the passenger side of the trans.

Here's a link to fluid on summit. Thats where I got mine from.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/ADO-10-4033


----------



## Zachary Cote (Jan 26, 2018)

What about Dexron 6?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

You're free to run what ever you'd like.

The manual says GM #88861800 for GM T-56 manual transmissions. It's $6.75 a bottle. Do you really want to take a chance putting a random fluid in your trans?

I did mine a year ago and it's still smooth as butter. And I beat that absolute piss out of my car, respectfully of course


----------

